# Gallery submit.



## Desdichado

I've started a gallery of some of my pics. Hope you like. 
Jim.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

your style is very pretty, the owl painting isn't showing for me it says contact an administrator.


----------



## Desdichado

I have sent a message to admin Meli as a couple are not showing for me either.

Jim.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

they're usually pretty fast.
Jim.
Meli.


----------



## just

I can't see anything.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

just said:


> I can't see anything.


open the curtains :devil:


----------



## just

meli said:


> open the curtains :devil:


I don't see the curtains.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

you need 1 of those remote controlled dimmer lights


----------



## Desdichado

I've updated the gallery, removed a couple of pics and added several more. I've tried to put in a mix things as I'm forever experimenting and just love to paint. Wish I hadn't left it so late in life though. (-:


----------



## amandarocha

where can I see your pics? I can`t find...


----------



## Mel_Robertson

amandarocha said:


> where can I see your pics?


 here amanda


----------



## Desdichado

amandarocha said:


> where can I see your pics? I can`t find...


Click on the "Members Albums " under my avatar.


----------

